# The Artist



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

_The Artist_ was released on Blu-ray today and my copy arrived so I hurried home after work to watch it. The movie was far better than I ever imagined it could be and I'm very glad to have it in my movie library. Who knew silent films could be so good?

Highly recommended!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It might be very intriguing to watch a silent movie on a 7.2 audio system. To see all that audio equipment sitting unused while watching a movie would be a very different effect.........


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> It might be very intriguing to watch a silent movie on a 7.2 audio system. To see all that audio equipment sitting unused while watching a movie would be a very different effect...


Yeah, that's what I have... a 7.2 audio system (and I do love good audio punch), but the movie was interesting enough that I didn't miss the wide screen video format, color images, or aggressive audio track one bit. It does come with a nice musical score that plays pretty much throughout the entire movie, though.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> It might be very intriguing to watch a silent movie on a 7.2 audio system. To see all that audio equipment sitting unused while watching a movie would be a very different effect.........


:rofl: :TT At least a good AV system ensures that the PQ is good; it's amazing how even black and white movies are better appreciated on a good display.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> At least a good AV system ensures that the PQ is good; it's amazing how even black and white movies are better appreciated on a good display.


Very true... _Sin City_ was mostly black & white, but it looks extremely fine on a quality AV system!


----------

